# Grand Fondo Cymru



## llanberispass (23 May 2008)

Hi,

Anyone riding this? Hope the weather is better than last week in the Berwyns!

I see there is no car parking at the start, I assume I wont have any probs finding parking in Bala. From memory there is quite a bit but with 500 odd cyclists filling them all who knows!

Weather seems to be in the balance at present, hope that front keeps away till Sunday evening.


----------



## skids (23 May 2008)

Hi llanberispass - Not riding this but I'll be there helping out (not quite mad enough to do this one).

There's a Pay and Display car park where the A4212 and the A494 meet here  . 

It's about 1 km from the start at the Leisure Centre.

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## llanberispass (23 May 2008)

Hi Skids

See you there, i will be on red Kinesis with shamal ultras, looking nervous!

Don't suppose you know how change i will need for pay and display do you. Last time i used this was about 6 years ago.

Steve


----------



## skids (23 May 2008)

Sorry - just had a look on the local council website and no info.


----------

